# Need a little help



## crewsk (Sep 13, 2004)

How do you make potato patties with leftover mashed potatoes? I have some leftovers & want to make some for supper tonight.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 13, 2004)

Nevermind, I found what I needed. But any recipes will be welcomed!


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi there, I am not very good with measurements either, but here goes.

I take the mashed potatoes, throw in a bunch of flour and a tsp or two of baking powder and work the stuff til it is doughy. I sometimes toss in an egg, or some milk, and of course salt and pepper. Then I just fry and go. Yum, may have to do this again soon. I usually do mine with raw grated potato, but when you have leftovers, that is the way to go.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 13, 2004)

This is the recipe I used tonight but I added a handful of grated cheddar cheese & some paprika to the mixture. It came from www.cooks.com. I don't really do measurements either. I can't wait to try both of your suggestions. Thank you very much!  



FRIED MASHED POTATO PATTIES      

1 1/2 c. leftover mashed potatoes
2 tbsp. milk
1 egg
1/2 tsp. salt
Dash of pepper
1/4 c. flour
1/4 c. cooking oil
Mash cold potatoes with fork until soft. Add milk. Mix well. Add egg, salt, pepper and flour. Mix until well mixed. Fry in cooking oil.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 3, 2004)

yummm..that would also be good with some finely diced gr pepper and onion thrown in.... I'd like to dunk them in a yummy roasted red pepper dressing too... I'm going to have to make something to eat soon.. lol


----------



## Juliev (Oct 3, 2004)

Here is the roasted red pepper dressing I stated above... those potato pancakes would also be good with some warm bacon dressing.. that recipe is included too.

Roasted Red Pepper Dressing:

7 oz jar roasted red peppers, drained and patted dry
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tbsp vinegar
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup plain yogurt
salt and pepper to taste

In a blender or food processor puree the red peppers, cayenne, and vinegar until the mixture is smooth and with the motor running add the oil in a stream. Turn off the motor, scrape down the sides, and blend in the yogurt and salt/pepper to taste..

Warm Creamy Bacon Dressing:

4 bacon slices, chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
1 cup Miracle Whip Salad Dressing
1/2 cup milk

Cook bacon until crisp. Drain, reserving 1 tablespoon drippings.

Heat reserved drippings, bacon and garlic over low heat 1 minute.

Stir in salad dressing and milk. Cook, stirring occasionally, until thoroughly heated.


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

ooh julie those sound yummy! thanks for sharing. think i'm going to make the bacon one tomorrow!


----------



## goodgiver (Oct 3, 2004)

*Potato Patties*

Can  you use left over instant mashed potatoes ?


----------



## Juliev (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't see why not goodgiver.  Just make sure they aren't too soupy.. if you feel they are, add alittle more flour.

and thanks middie.. it's an extremely easy dressing..and very good!


----------



## goodgiver (Oct 3, 2004)

*Potatoe Patties*

Thanks a lot Juliev.  You all here are sssssoooooooo helpful. God bless you all.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is a recipe I make with mashed potatoes.  It's very good and can be fried and frozen and then reheated in the oven.

Left over potaotes (mashed) or boil some and mash
ground beef (browned, I cook mine with some garlic, chilli powder, cumin powder and corrainder powder along with salt)
1 cup cheddar cheese grated
1/4 cup of finely chopped fresh cilantro
1/4 cup of finely chopped fresh mint
1 jalapeno seeded and finely chopped (for more heat leave the seeds)
salt and black pepper to taste

Bread crumbs and eggs
oil to fry

In a bowl mix the potatoes, cheese, herbs and ground beef.  Make them into small patties.  Roll them first in bread crubms and then soak it in egg and fry them in oil.  Serve with some ketchup or any sauce of your choice.


----------

